# Recommend Software for Designing and Printing of Labels



## JerryF (Jan 26, 2014)

I've made what I think are some decent looking labels by finding various pictures (jpeg) for free on the web and I've used both 22809 and 22826 Avery labels/templates. I realized as I was going through my most recent attempt, "boy, this takes an awful long time". Avery uses MS Word as the format for all their labels and I have the devil of a time working my pictures into where I want them on the templates. I cannot size the picture right without a time consuming effort and secondly, I cannot simply copy/paste because the pic just freezes and I have difficulty moving it. There is also the issue that these templates come either 9 or 4 per sheet (depending on size) and I have to do each and every label individually. It won't let me drop a picture (or text for that matter) into one label and have the exact same image/text appear on the others. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for a software program (other than MS Word) that can handle this with some level of ease and is there any other label manufacturer that might have similar arch top, print-to-edge labels or am I stuck with avery? Don't get me wrong, I've turned out what I considered to be some pretty nice labels, but the difficulty I'm having on this last one has caused me to see if there's anything better out there. I have not found anything so far. 

Jerry


----------



## littlefootwines (Jan 26, 2014)

Ialso used word big pain in the butt. I now do it with the avery on line Its found under templates and software designand print on line.I have used lables 22826 and 48864 easy to do lol used a bit of ink playing with lables for the red i just bottled and the peach chard thats coming.

Shane


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 26, 2014)

I use Paint. Works for me. I have all my labels printed with a laser at a office depot or staples.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 26, 2014)

I HATE word. It is so much easier using Apple's Pages program. AND it will read the Avery word templates with no problem.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 26, 2014)

I use paint.net. Free download but only using it once a year, becomes a struggle.


----------



## JerryF (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks all. I do all my stuff here at home on a Windows 7 laptop and windows will not run Apple software to my knowledge. Never tried Paint though. Will check it out very soon. I ran across a 2008 thread that had a recommendation for Paint Shop Pro V3. Never heard of that one so perhaps I can check that one out too. 
Jerry


----------



## bkisel (Jan 27, 2014)

I use MS Paint (picture composition) and Avery together. I print to regular ink jet paper, use art store fixer, let dry, razor cut and stick glue to bottles leaving the house.


----------

